#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  AIMT Gr. Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placement, Branches Discussion

## Ajay_singh

*About* : The lush green campus of Accurate Institute of Management & Technology at Greater Noida, combines exquisite natural beauty & high tech environs of modern times, to set an ideal seat for higher academic pursuits. The Institute is imbibed with modern infrastructure with Wi-fi facility and technological support to facilitate teaching, learning and personality development. Accurate inculcates its students to have a global perspective, while at the same time be keenly perceptive about local conditions. 

It has the strategic advantage of being located in Greater Noida, Uttar Pradesh, India. Greater Noida is in the suburbs of the National Capital Region of New Delhi, the capital city of India. It is one of the most happening destinations in UP with all the ultra modern infrastructure, with students forming a large chunk of population, the city is an ideal spawning ground for educational excellence. 

*Branches :*
B Tech in Computer Science & EngineeringB Tech in Electronics and Communication EngineeringB Tech in  Information TechnologyB Tech in  Mechanical Engineering

*Fee Structure :*

*Total Fee for 1st Year: Rs. 99900
**Total Fee for 2nd Year: Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 3rd Year:* *Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 4th Year:* *Rs. 84350

 Total Fee: Rs. 350150*
*Campus Facilities*

The lush green residential campus with virtuous  sprawling lawns  and meticulously designed,the institute provides a  professionally motivating atmosphere for learning and sharing. The  college buildings are spacious, well-ventilated and lighted, and there  are enough open spaces around the buildings. The building has been  innovatively designed with world class infrastructure facilities and  amenities to match the expectations of exponentially dynamic corporate  world. To help students relax, indoor recreational activities like table  tennis and badminton is available. For the fitness enthusiasts, a state  of the art gymnasium is being conceptualized.  



16 Acre Lush Green Campus with state of the art infrastructureWi-fi enabled connectivity in campus      24*7*365 Round the clock internet connectivity through wi-fi  networking facility. Students enjoy the Wi-fi networking facility       to access internet connectivity on their wi-fi enabled laptops.      Amphi-Theatre like Classes structured to maximize the teaching-learning effectiveness.      The spacious Amphi-Theatre like class rooms provide the most conducive environment for dynamic and focused      discussion. The classrooms are designed as auditoriums with step-up seating to facilitate discussions and are      equipped with  OHP's, Computer & LCD for effective learning. The air-conditioning in the classrooms create the right      atmosphere for long hours of learning.      Lectures delivered using latest & modern teaching aids.      Healthy and intellectual environment.      Lectures delivered using latest and modern teaching aids.      Healthy and intellectual environment conducive to the holistic development of the students.      Special news analysis sessions and classes are held for the students where they discuss and debates are organized on     current /contemporary topics related to business, economy or the corporate world. The last debate was organized on the      the "Budget 2010".      Air conditioned class rooms to provide comfort and conducive environment to the students in hot weather so that they can      concentrate completely on their academics.      Weekly debates / quizzes / guest lectures are organized to enable them to be better managers and leaders.      Summer Training /internship to all students are facilitated by CCR.      More than 270 terminals are equipped with internet and software's as per the requirements of the curriculum including        windows Server, MS office, Macromedia Suite, Coral Draw, Tally, Adobe, Dreamweaver, Flash etc. in four different        computer labs.

*Faculty:* 
   Highly intellectual faculty with Ph.D and industrial  experience /exposure to bridge the gap between the industry  requirements and the students. 
 International and National Journals subscribed to facilitate the research oriented teaching pedagogy.
*
Library:*  Book Bank Facility being provided to the students.  Well stocked library with more than  13712 volume of books and  subscribes to over 120 national and international journals besides  magazines and newspapers. Reading room facility is available for the  students. The students can also use it as a place for quiet self-study.


*Computer Centre:*
  The campus is interconnected with internet &  intranet with broadband connection. A Laptop is being provided to every  student joining PGDM, PGDM(IB), PGDM (MM). The State-of-the-art computer  lab that provides computing facilities comprising of the latest  configured machines linked to a wide range of Software communication  & print services. It comprises of large no. of PIV machines with  world class servers. 24x7x365 dedicated broadband internet connectivity  using RF link services is readily available. The students enjoy the  wi-fi internet facilities round teh clock. The computer lab facilitates  the budding managers in getting the desired technical skills. The  networking facilities are both with help of LAN as well as Wi-Fi  Facilities. Wi-Fi internet is accessible free to all students round the  clock round the year.


*Seminar Hall and Conference Halls:*
 The academic life at Accurate goes beyond the  curriculum. For cultural and social functions, the auditorium with a  large capacity at the campus provides an ideal platform for students to  express themselves in public for speech, theatre, plays and general  entertainment.


*Cafeteria* The vibrant and intelligent minds fueled with the  passion to excel need a rich and hygienic diet. The cafeteria at  Accurate has exclusive variety of Indian and Chinese dishes. An ideal  place to chill out after the hectic class schedule to relax and recharge  for the next session.


*Sports Facilities:*
   The healthy body acts as a catalyst in the process  of gaining knowledge. The sports facilities facilitates the students in  strengthening their physical energy level as well as in fostering team  spirit. The typical day in the life of an Accuratian starts with yoga /  morning walk/ light exercise or other sports activity. The sports  teacher believes in the dictum "A healthy body is a must for a healthy  mind". The indoor and outdoor facilities are available and the sports  kit is readily available for the students. 


Queries are welcome !!!!





  Similar Threads: JSS Noida 2012 Admissions, Cutoffs, Placements, Branches, Fee - Discussion GITM, Gurgaon 2012  Admissions, Cutoff , Branches, Fee Structure Discussion VIET Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements Discussion JIMS Greater Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee,  Branches, Placements Discussion G.L Bajaj Gr. Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches Discussions

----------

